
Nasa physicist says warp drive is more feasible than thought - tambourine_man
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-09/20/warp-drives
======
elorant
The article sounds like a linkbait.

The title says "more feasible than thought" and the ending paragraph says that
in order for it to work we should first find dark energy.

So how come something we don't know if it exists makes a theory more feasible?

~~~
i_cannot_hack
The discovery that made warp drives more feasible had nothing to do with dark
energy, but with the shape of the warp bubble.

So yes, we don't know whether or not warp drives are realistic, but since it
would apparently not require as much energy as previously thought they are
therefore in theory more feasible.

